# Yc5 or yc6



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

I have recently bought, as yet not used, a used yc5 colour changer for my silver reed 280 with ribber the 60n. Will it work? Looking on tinternet for a manual it looks as though I may have made a mistake and should have the yc6. Can anyone enlighten me. Also anyone know where I can get a manual for such.

Kind regards

Karen


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Have you tried 
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com 
She has a lot of manuals...not sure about this one.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, yes I had been onto the site, but looking completely at the wrong place. Have found the right page now but unfortunately the yc5 is missing. Thanks for the link


----------



## Angela Brown (May 11, 2011)

Hi Karen think you will find you can use YC5 the difference between the two is that the YC6 has a bracket type thing that can adjust the angle of the colour changer and comes with a single bed sinker plate whereas the yc5 uses the ribber carriage and is for colour changer on double bed. think you can still use this for single bed work but have to keep ribber pushed up but without needles working and use the ribber carrriage but need to put metal clip things on the ends to make sure end stitches knit off properly.sorry it's long winded and maybe haven't used correct names ie metal clips have a name but i can't think of it at present.as to instruction manuals they can very often be found on e bay.hope this helps.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a manual for the Yc5, if you don't find one maybe I can copy mine> PM me.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a manual for the Yc5, if you don't find one maybe I can copy mine> PM me.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

How kind, but what I would like you to do if you wouldn't mind, is to look through and see if it is compatible with the SRK60n ribber. I'd hate for you to do that when it is completely wrong for my set up. Thank you for the offer


----------



## infoimp (May 7, 2012)

YC5 goes with SRK50 ribber. YC6 goes with SRK60 and SRK60N ribber. 

Sorry...


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

As an update, I went back to the seller and although I still haven't used it yet they say it's compatible with the ribber. What I can't do is use it as single bed.


----------



## infoimp (May 7, 2012)

hmmmmmm....according to

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedAttachments.php



> PLEASE NOTE: When purchasing a Ribber AND Yarn Color Changer, either the YC5 or YC6 - You must keep the YC6 with the SRP60 or SRP60N Ribber and the YC5 goes with the SRP50 Ribber. * If you do not keep them with the appropriate Ribber, birds eye floats will not happen.* Also, if you have the Singer model below the SK560 ,you use the SRP50 with the YC5.


So I guess technically it *will* work, you just won't get the advantage of knit-in floats.

Norma


----------



## malle (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi i am interested to hear how the yc5 are working with your machines.
I have a silverreed 840 and ribber 60 n and maybe going to by a yc5, but a little bit confused because of the different informations. I understand that the yc5 not will work on the singlebed, but are there any other problems. Looking foreward to reply and thanks.
Greetings from marlene


----------



## malle (Feb 1, 2013)

Caggsie said:


> I have recently bought, as yet not used, a used yc5 colour changer for my silver reed 280 with ribber the 60n. Will it work? Looking on tinternet for a manual it looks as though I may have made a mistake and should have the yc6. Can anyone enlighten me. Also anyone know where I can get a manual for such.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Karen


----------



## infoimp (May 7, 2012)

malle,

There are some manuals at http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php,

Seems as though the yc5 is not available, but the yc6 is. Maybe you could use it to help you out. I don't know how much difference there is.

I think mine is a yc5, let me look and see if the manual is there. I can scan and send.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The YC5 works with the SRK60 ribber.


----------



## malle (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot it will maybe be a great help if I could read the manual
Greetings Marlene from denmark


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

infoimp said:


> hmmmmmm....according to
> 
> http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedAttachments.php
> 
> ...


Will the YC5 knit birdseye with the SRK50 ribber?


----------



## infoimp (May 7, 2012)

Yes it will. That's what I have and it works perfectly.


----------



## malle (Feb 1, 2013)

sorry what is birdeyes ?


----------



## infoimp (May 7, 2012)

It's what they call the back side when you're doing patterning. If you have the right ribber/yarn changer, the back side floats will work. If not, you'll just have long strings between color changes.

They call it birdseyes because that's what they look like.


----------



## skj (Jun 4, 2011)

which yarn changer will work on knitmaster sk 700 k


----------



## knittingmuse (Apr 20, 2013)

You can download the user manual at. 
http://machineknittingetc.com/silver-reed.html?cat=33&p=4


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Caggsie said:


> I have recently bought, as yet not used, a used yc5 colour changer for my silver reed 280 with ribber the 60n. Will it work? Looking on tinternet for a manual it looks as though I may have made a mistake and should have the yc6. Can anyone enlighten me. Also anyone know where I can get a manual for such.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Karen


The YC5 will probably work as well, it is just that the YC6 can be used for both double bed and single bed, but I think, from memory the YC5 can only be used for double bed yarn colour changer. The YC5 was the current model when the SRP50 ribber was sold, but I think it will still work with the SRP60.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

infoimp said:


> YC5 goes with SRK50 ribber. YC6 goes with SRK60 and SRK60N ribber.
> 
> Sorry...


Singer advertised their accessories for use with the KM/KR that was currently in production. However many of the accessories for the same gauge KM/KRs are interchangeable between older or newer model KM/KRs.
I had a yc5 set up with the SRP60 and it worked perfectly. The difference between the CCs, is the yc5 knits on a double bed set up and the yc6 can be used either flat bed or double bed.


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

infoimp said:


> malle,
> 
> There are some manuals at http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php,
> 
> ...


I am looking for a manual for the YC6 but this link is bad. Any chance you could post a working link?


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=yc5


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

MKEtc.com said:


> http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=yc5


That is for the YC5. Would I be able to use this to learn the YC6?


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

FWIW. The YC6 works on the Syptudio/Singer/Silver-Reed standard gauge mainbed and also with the SR50 ribber.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

My Mistake
http://machineknittingetc.com/yc6-user-manual.html


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

MKEtc.com said:


> My Mistake
> http://machineknittingetc.com/yc6-user-manual.html


Thanks!


----------



## Onewayherway (Feb 1, 2016)

Check out this page. It tells you what works with what machine. 
http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm
It is my go to page when I want to get accessories for my studio 210 or 155. Never let me down.


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

Onewayherway said:


> Check out this page. It tells you what works with what machine.
> http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm
> It is my go to page when I want to get accessories for my studio 210 or 155. Never let me down.


Yes, I use that a lot. Very helpful.


----------

